# Got To Use the Beast



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

I was visiting my family in PA. Had five inches overnite. Jumped out bed like a kid on Christmas morning and fired up dads '67 10M. Two pulls and it was running like a champ. I have not used this in 20 yrs+, Brought back childhood memories of when he bought it brand new. I was in second grade. I only get to service it in the spring, so it was a real treat to work it!


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

pic


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

She'a a beauty scrappy, look like it's in great shape!


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Thats Awesome Scrappy!!!! I said the same thing to the Mrs today..."Its like Christmas morning!" Even better when the machine you're firing-up for action has such deep history!


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

The shifter was stiff when cold, loosened up when warm. This spring will pull the pan and lube up the friction wheel shaft, and the gears. Last year dear old dad (81) broke the shear pins when he hit some border rocks. Good thing I always lubed the auger zerks. He was always bad with leaving gas in it, I had to replace the tank and carb back in the 80's.

I got him trained to shut off the fuel and run it dry.. And have me drain the tank and give it a look over every year. I guess I have changed the oil about 40 times in my life.


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Looks great for its age


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

scrappy said:


> I was visiting my family in PA. Had five inches overnite. Jumped out bed like a kid on Christmas morning and fired up dads '67 10M. Two pulls and it was running like a champ. I have not used this in 20 yrs+, Brought back childhood memories of when he bought it brand new. I was in second grade. I only get to service it in the spring, so it was a real treat to work it!


 
now that's a great story. that's the neat thing about the vintage American iron, it's generational. if it was taken care of like the one you have, it can be passed on for many generations.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

its nice that you take the time to keep dad's classic up and running scrappy


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

scrappy said:


> pic


That's a large dia. impeller on that beast  Love it.


----------



## fmdualexhaust (Mar 13, 2015)

Scrappy
When/if you have time, could you post a picture of the handle bar controls?
I have an Ariens I'm trying to identify (labels have been painted over) and looks a lot like yours from the picture you have.
Thanks


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

fmdualexhaust said:


> Scrappy
> When/if you have time, could you post a picture of the handle bar controls?
> I have an Ariens I'm trying to identify (labels have been painted over) and looks a lot like yours from the picture you have.
> Thanks


I sure will.

I won't be at my parents for a few weeks/ maybe months. The carb was drained and the tank has a dose of stabil. So no rush for me to get there.
I do plan to pull the belly pan and lube the chains, Change the oil, change the auger case oil ( because last time i used GL5) and shoot some grease in the auger zerks.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

fmdualexhaust said:


> Scrappy
> When/if you have time, could you post a picture of the handle bar controls?
> I have an Ariens I'm trying to identify (labels have been painted over) and looks a lot like yours from the picture you have.
> Thanks


He's compiled a lot of information and photos of Ariens here : The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.


----------

